# Einwahl im Hotel

## ixo

Hallo,

ich war vor einiger Zeit im Vital Hotel in Bad Lippspringe. Bei der Einwahl ins Internet (über Patchkabel) bekam ich mit Windoze eine IP, Addresse, Routing und DNS.

Unter Linux bekam ich nur eine IP Adresse (dhcp läuft auf dem Rechner und funktioniert ansonsten). In /var/log/messages stand folgendes (Auszug):

```
Sep  6 01:18:45 fschjc sky2 eth0: enabling interface

Sep  6 01:18:45 fschjc sky2 eth0: ram buffer 0K

Sep  6 01:18:45 fschjc dhcpcd[5664]: eth0: dhcpcd 3.0.16 starting

Sep  6 01:18:45 fschjc dhcpcd[5664]: eth0: hardware address = 00:17:42:0c:05:3e

Sep  6 01:18:45 fschjc dhcpcd[5664]: eth0: broadcasting for a lease

Sep  6 01:18:45 fschjc ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (13 802.11bg channels, 23 802.11a channels)

Sep  6 01:18:47 fschjc sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

Sep  6 01:18:48 fschjc dhcpcd[5664]: eth0: offered 172.30.0.186 from 172.30.3.254

Sep  6 01:18:49 fschjc dhcpcd[5664]: eth0: leased 172.30.0.186 for 43200 seconds

Sep  6 01:18:49 fschjc dhcpcd[5664]: eth0: adding IP address 172.30.0.186/32

Sep  6 01:18:49 fschjc dhcpcd[5664]: eth0: adding default route via 172.30.3.254 metric 0

Sep  6 01:18:49 fschjc dhcpcd[5664]: eth0: netlink: No such process

Sep  6 01:18:54 fschjc rpc.gssd[6641]: ERROR: No such file or directory while beginning keytab scan for keytab '/etc/krb5.keytab'

Sep  6 01:18:54 fschjc rpc.gssd[6641]: ERROR: No usable keytab entries found in keytab '/etc/krb5.keytab'

Sep  6 01:18:54 fschjc rpc.gssd[6641]: Continuing without (machine) credentials - nfs4 mounts with Kerberos will fail

Sep  6 01:18:54 fschjc rpc.svcgssd[6643]: ERROR: GSS-API: error in gss_acquire_cred(): An invalid name was supplied - Hostname cannot be canonicalized

Sep  6 01:18:54 fschjc rpc.svcgssd[6643]: Unable to obtain credentials for 'nfs'

Sep  6 01:18:54 fschjc rpc.svcgssd[6643]: unable to obtain root (machine) credentials

Sep  6 01:18:54 fschjc rpc.svcgssd[6643]: do you have a keytab entry for nfs/<your.host>@<YOUR.REALM> in /etc/krb5.keytab?

Sep  6 01:18:54 fschjc rpc.statd[6649]: Version 1.0.11 Starting

Sep  6 01:18:54 fschjc rpc.statd[6649]: gethostbyname error for fschjc

```

Wie geschrieben, nur die IP Adresse wurde gesetzt, auch wenn die Logs etwas anderes sagen.

Das Problem dürfte hier zu finden sein:

```
Sep  6 01:18:49 fschjc dhcpcd[5664]: eth0: netlink: No such process

```

Weiß jemand, was das bedeutet? Beim Suchen nach 'netlink' habe ich massenhaft Treffer (knapp 2 Mio.) die mir aber nicht weitergeholfen haben (ich habe auch nicht alle gelesen    :Embarassed:  ).

Da ich wohl noch häufiger dort absteigen werde, würde ich natürlich gern (wie immer privat) gentoo bzw. Linux verwenden.

Viele Grüße, ixo

----------

## [MSMC]Jesus_C

 *Quote:*   

> Sep  6 01:18:49 fschjc dhcpcd[5664]: eth0: adding IP address 172.30.0.186/32
> 
> Sep  6 01:18:49 fschjc dhcpcd[5664]: eth0: adding default route via 172.30.3.254 metric 0 

 

Ich möchte mal behaupten der DHCP-Server im Hotel ist falsch eingestellt, da du eine IP mit einer 32Bit Netzmaske bekommst. Die Menge der mögliche IPs in diesem Netz ist mit einer relativ übersichtlich und die IP des Routers passt da schonmal garnicht rein. Wenn die ihre Maske auf 16Bit ändern würden, wäre alles gut. Alternativ kannst du diese Einstellungen auch per Hand an deinem Client ändern.

Wir hatten ähnliches Problem mal an der Hochschule mit dem WLAN-Netz. Alle Windowsclients konnten problemlos surfen und die Linuxclients mussten von Hand an ihrer Konfiguration rumfummeln.

----------

## Finswimmer

Das wäre doch dann eine perfekte gewollte/ungewollte Diskriminierung von Unix Rechnern...

Denn, mal ehrlich, wieviele Leute sehen, was da auf Anhieb falsch ist?

Tobi

----------

## ixo

Wieso sollte das mit einer 32 Bit Netzwerkmaske nicht funktionieren?

Ich habe hier z.B. ein vpn (openvpn):

```
# ifconfig tun0

tun0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          inet addr:10.8.19.6  P-t-P:10.8.19.5  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:44300 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:44762 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:13194705 (12.5 Mb)  TX bytes:2730625 (2.6 Mb)
```

Da geht es ja auch. Oder liegt es daran, dass es als P-t-P Netz konfiguriert ist?!

Gruss, ixo

----------

## [MSMC]Jesus_C

Bei Tunneln funktioniert es, da dort als Gateway die Tunnel-IP selbst genommen wird.  :Smile: 

----------

